

An analysis of common pitch structures derived from famous startup pitches - mahringer_a
https://medium.com/startup-battles/the-pitch-ain-t-got-to-be-a-bitch-8f4fad248bb4

======
mellavora
We'll know AGI is ready to take over the world when Watson uses this to
acquire its own funding.

~~~
mahringer_a
LOL I'll have no part in this whatsoever! :)

